# Filter Fabric commercial



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

How would I attach a commercial grade Filter Fabric to the back of rocks?
I would like to have it hold back dirt.
You know the dirt that creeps out!
Thanks
Sean


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorilla Glue?? Just a thought


----------

